# Holidaying around Singapore - Car too expensive



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

*Cheaper options - New Car too expensive*

Hi Seniors, Experts,

I know owning a new car is very expensive in Singapore and the public transport is great.
What are the cheaper options for private vehicles?
Scooter / bike / second-hand car - whatever
Are car rentals also very expensive?

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Everything related to cars is extremely expensive in Singapore, because the government heavily taxes and discourages it. Taking a taxi wherever you go will cost you less than having your own car (no matter if owned, rented or leased).
Motorcycles and scooters are slightly cheaper, bicycles very cheap (and healthy).
Most people just take public transport.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

car rentals aren't expensive but parking, ERP for road usage are expensive it is cheaper to take bus, train or taxi ....


----------



## purposefulplaysg (Apr 23, 2014)

just take a bus/ mrt and taxi. Save your time in finding a carpark lot.


----------



## DesmondHalley (May 8, 2014)

Public Transport is really convenient in Singapore. Dont need cars


----------



## jr16 (May 6, 2014)

Public transport all the way. Cheaper and quick, just don't mind the crowd.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

just don't mind the crowd? really?

you should travel around the region to know that, despite the local voices Singapore is far from crowded ....


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

just for holidays.. go for public transport 
no motorbike rental in SG


----------



## damongiam (Jun 20, 2014)

Download these few apps for easy usage of public transport in sg

1) gothere.sg - lets you travel from Point A to B in the shortest time
2) SBS Iris - after knowing your route, use this app to check out how long more the bus will take arrive at your bus stop


----------



## incognito6174 (Dec 1, 2014)

I own a motorbike in Singapore; and while I bought it as a hobby, I use it now for commuting the 15km to my office. I find it a very convenient option. The expressways aren't very crowded early in the morning, but the evening commute is a pain (I don't like to wade between vehicles). Parking is 65 cents, so that's helpful. I try to avoid ERP gantries, but the expense there is not much even if you pass through daily on a motorbike. I only pray every day that it does not rain.


----------



## honest_john (Jan 16, 2015)

short holiday, if you need a car, just rent.

longer-term like 12-24months, consider leasing. COE is too volatile


----------



## chongkk (Feb 15, 2015)

if you are holidaying, i proposed you can rent those minibus (if you want a driver)

car rental are commonly available for short term rental, roads are easy to navigate with gps. but take note of the tolls charges during the morning peak hours can be quite high.

Our MRT are quite comprehensive. Almost every part of sg are covered. Do try it! And get a cab if you are lost. Cab are quite reasonable here.


----------

